# plutôt...ou plutôt...



## alenaro

_Plut__ô__t_ carte postale _ou plut__ô__t _decouverte, à chacun son tourisme.

_Cartolina postale o piuttosto scoperta, ad ognuno il proprio modo di viaggiare.

_?


----------



## itka

> _Cartolina postale o piuttosto scoperta, ad ognuno il proprio modo di vi__aggiare. _


__


----------



## alenaro

Merci Itka, je vais commencer un autre thread si tu peux m'aider...


----------



## annden

Cosa si intende per "scoperta" in questo contesto che la contrappone a "cartolina postale"?


----------



## alenaro

annden said:


> Cosa si intende per "scoperta" in questo contesto che la contrappone a "cartolina postale"?



Annden, nella frase si fa riferimento a due differenti tipi di turismo: uno più votato alla scoperta, all'esplorazione e quindi non imbrigliato nei pacchetti organizzati dei tour-operators che non lasciano libertà di auto-organizzazione; l'altro, definito turismo "da cartolina postale", rappresenta proprio il turismo tipico della società del consumismo, in cui quasi nessuno si prende il tempo di conoscere davvero i luoghi e le persone che li abitano, bensì mira a vedere più _sights_ possibile col fine principale di fare qualche foto. 
E' una semplificazione, ma rende l'idea...je crois!


----------



## Necsus

Perdonami, ale, ma se questo è il senso, allora è abbastanza fuorviante la traduzione italiana letterale adottata per il termine _carte postale_, che sicuramente non è corretta. In italiano le *cartoline postali* non sono quelle con le immagini dei luoghi o altro su una facciata, bensì (almeno quelle di cui ho memoria io) dei rettangoli di cartoncino monocromatici (giallini) usati per la corrispondenza a un costo d'affrancatura inferiore a quello delle lettere. Se nella tua frase si vuole proprio qualificare il termine cartolina affiancandogli un aggettivo, allora bisognerebbe dire _*cartolina illustrata*_ (che credo sia la traduzione corretta di _carte postale_). 

Per quanto riguarda la traduzione di "plutôt carte postale ou plutôt decouverte, à chacun son tourisme", io propenderei per 
"(più) cartolina o (più) scoperta, a ciascuno il suo (tipo di) turismo".


----------



## brian

*Nota di moderazione:* discussione su _cartolina postale vs. cartolina illustrata_ è stata spostata qui.


----------

